# Police: Gang rape outside school dance lasted over two hours



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

*Police: Gang rape outside school dance lasted over two hours*


> *STORY HIGHLIGHTS*
> 
> 
> Richmond, California, police say student was gang raped for over two hours
> ...



http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/10/27/california.gang.rape.investigation/index.html



> Said Gagan: "This just gets worse and worse the more you dig into it. It was like a horror movie after looking at the evidence. I can't believe not one person felt compelled to help her."



What the **** is wrong with people today?  A 15 year old?!?!  They stood by watching, and joined in, leaving her beaten, unconscious, and injured to the point of being hospitalized for 3 days so far?  

I'm sick just reading this.  ****ing animals need to be put down. I'm against killing humans, but these son of a bitches ain't human.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

F-ing castrate them.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2009)

I am sickened beyond words. I'm with Omar, castrate the animals. THEN throw them into prison where they can have the opportunity to experience first hand what they did to this girl/child.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2009)

I can't really express the abhorence I feel hearing this story.  It is one of those days when I despair at what some humans will do to each other if not prevented.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 27, 2009)

This is completely disgusting.  Hopefully they nail each one of them.  

I'm curious as to how many details will be released, with the ages of the kids involved.  Victim and perps are all underage...and this is certainly a personal/medical privacy issue for the victim.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 27, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> This is completely disgusting. Hopefully they nail each one of them.
> 
> I'm curious as to how many details will be released, with the ages of the kids involved. Victim and perps are all underage...and this is certainly a personal/medical privacy issue for the victim.


 
Along those lines, the only suspect identified in the article was himself 19.  

From the article, it seems that 3 or 4 guys arranged to meet the victim, and others just joined in.  What I can't figure out is whether those joining in were passer-bys or if they knew beforehand.  If the former, then these guys chose to rape her out in the open.  If the latter, it would have been coordinated.  

I guess all the school supervisors were inside the gym or wherever the dance was being held, foolishly oblivious to the concept that maybe students would be doing stuff outside.  I hope the girl's able to recover, both physically and emotionally, from this trauma.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

update:


> Two suspects arrested in case and a third is being questioned


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Police: Gang rape outside school dance lasted over two hours*
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/10/27/california.gang.rape.investigation/index.html
> ...


 
I with ya Bob! I say screw rehab, screw some youthful offender status crap...lock every single one of these **** bags up in an adult facility and then maybe they'll learn their lesson. Maybe when they're on the receiving end of 'bubba' and nobody steps in to help them, they'll realize how bad they ****ed up by not doing anything in this case! 

At the least, if nobody stepped in physically, at least go and get help.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

I think every single one of those bystanders wh stood there doing nothing should be flayed.  Any of them who joined in, flayed, then castrated, then tossed to "Bubba". And anyone who set this up, who did this disgusting act, given the same treatment I saw the Romans do to the guy playing Jesus in "The Passion".   Whipped, flayed, scourged, salted, to an inch of their life, then tossed to the wolves in prison. I don't care how old they are, what some soft judge will say, or what their mommies want. Skin em and make them pay for a long long time to come.  Animals deserve nothing less.


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think every single one of those bystanders wh stood there doing nothing should be flayed. Any of them who joined in, flayed, then castrated, then tossed to "Bubba". And anyone who set this up, who did this disgusting act, given the same treatment I saw the Romans do to the guy playing Jesus in "The Passion". Whipped, flayed, scourged, salted, to an inch of their life, then tossed to the wolves in prison. I don't care how old they are, what some soft judge will say, or what their mommies want. Skin em and make them pay for a long long time to come. Animals deserve nothing less.


 
Oh and I'm sure some bleeding heart family member will say the usual:

"Oh he was such a good boy, I can't imagine him doing anything like that."

"Oh he was the star basketball player."

"Oh, he had a rough life because dad is in prison and mom is single with 10 other kids."

Please, ****ing spare me!:barf:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> *Police: Gang rape outside school dance lasted over two hours*
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/10/27/california.gang.rape.investigation/index.html
> ...


 
I'm not...and the older I get the more I'm in favor of extending the death penalty to include crimes other than murder.... like in this case for example.

You'll not convince me that any of these piss-ants have anything positive to contribute to the human race. We should treat them like any other parasite and rid our selves of their presence...permanently. 



Omar B said:


> *F-ing castrate them*.


 
With a f--ing cinder block...

I'm becoming more of the mind the older I get that it might not be a bad idea to reinstitue more of an "_eye for an eye_" type judicial system. 

We've gotten too soft in our efforts to be "civilized." 

IHMO, there's nothing uncivilized about maintaining order and providing a safe society for law-abiding, productive citizens. Even if that means taking extreme measures with those who have no redeeming qualities and lack the very ethics necessary to be considered "human" and "civlilzed" themselves. 

This jackels should be put to death. Period. They've no right to life or happiness after contributing to the destruction of a 15 year old girl's life. She will never be the same...*ever*. 

I don't care about these jerk's lives, whether mommy and daddy showed them attention or not, whether they grew up in a bad neighborhood, etc, etc... there's NO excuse for this type of behavior. NONE. Never will be. They're worse than any animal I can think of, at least animals act on instinct...these bastards have free will and made the decision to do what they did (or didn't do in any case...I can't believe nobody helped her.) Jail's too good for them. Put a bullet in their heads and toss them in a land fill for the sea-gulls to peck at. 

I'm not even trying to sell this POV as a deterrent, but more of a weeding out process. The less POS's in the world the better. :rpo:


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2009)

I read the OP and found myself just sitting and staring off into space, kind of turning inward.  The punishment due those who participated will never come close to being appropriate.  Death?  Hardly. The victim will be dealing with this for the rest of her life.  Castration? Rape, remember, is a violent crime with sex as the weapon.  If they can't rape someone then there are plenty of other violent crimes they can perpetrate.  Jail time?  That's finishing school for scum like this.

What is it in our society that not only makes teenagers believe they aren't animals for gang raping a young girl but creates what I can only think of as a "party" atmosphere for the onlookers that joined in?  I'm at a loss, really.  Right now I'm experiencing rage, disgust, sadness and even a few emotions that I can't explain.  What the hell is it gonna take to get it through the heads of people in this country (yes, I know it isn't just this country) that this behavior is so horrendous that anyone who saw something like this happening would feel compelled to either help the victim then and there or at least walk the damn 50 feet or so inside the building to get help.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 27, 2009)

Terrible...words fail me they really do.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2009)

These scumbags don't deserve words ....


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

I remember a movie with Jodie Foster from the 80's that was a similar story.  She was raped in a bar, patrons saw, said nothing, some joined in.  The name escapes me now though.  But really, all these guys need to get raped themselves.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I remember a movie with Jodie Foster from the 80's that was a similar story. She was raped in a bar, patrons saw, said nothing, some joined in. The name escapes me now though. But really, all these guys need to get raped themselves.


 The Accused.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

And Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Oct 27, 2009)

A few things come to mind after reading the story and reading the comments here..

1st. It is irritating to read or hear people say that they are against the death penalty but for it in this case... you are either for or against it, I can understand someone being against it, but having cases like this make them think about their reasoning more and possibly change their mind..
maybe thats what is meant most of the time.. I am personally for the death penalty, and wish it was implemented much more often then it is now..I am for the death penalty for any rape of a child under 16 years old by anyone over 18 years old, and death penalty for anyone convicted of rape with a brutal physical assault included, death penalty for convicted felons who get out of prison only to committed more crimes with weapons... I could go on and on..
I do not respect human life for the sake of human life. I respect human beings who actively try to act humane to others... the scum who prey on others... kill them all set an example rid us of the prison costs.

2nd. I once again am curious how this story will end up.. how involved this girl was with the men/boys she was raped by.. how beaten up she was, how drugged she was, etc...the article is extremely vague with the term brutally assaulted, and found unconsious under a bench.. I remember in high school, and college many women who partied extremely hard and slept with multiple people and had blackouts... it was disgusting to me then, but I was not their guardian to look out for them.. I am not saying that is what happened here, but it is a possibility that brutally assaulted means some horrible sexual wounding... and unconcious could mean passed out from alcohol/drugs/whatever...
I am not blaming the girl, I am just not ready yet with what I have heard to want all the men/boys to die for the crime. If it comes out how most people here took it, and how I thought when i first read it then I say death penalty for the lot of them regardless of age... just saying though its way too vague..Not to mention that many gang initiations for women include them having sex with the men of the gang.... once gain not saying this is what happened, but there are too many open possibilities still on the table...sad


3rd. I remember thinking mandatory castration for all convicted rapists.. but as I have thought about it after I think death penalty is a better punishment for everyone, and a better overall deterent.

4th. In regards to sex being the weapon in the assault.. I am not necessarily sold on that in this case... in some cases sure.. But these are almost all high schoolers, or just out of high school kids.. I think sex in that age group is more often the goal then violence.. Once again too vague a story to make any judgement for sure.. but I remember beng a teen... damn sex was always on my mind.. and at prom.. that seems to be the unofficial theme of prom..getting laid..

one thing from the story that made me wonder about the girls involvement was the mention of bystanders and people joining in and noone reporting it.. While it is definitely possible noone would report a brutal rape, I think its more possible that people would not report a crazy sex act with multiple people going on that they thought was consensual. 

regardless this is a horrible, disgusting, sad story, and commentary on youth today.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 27, 2009)

After reading the article and hearing what alot of other folks had to say about it, I truly believe that there is no punishment in this particular case that will fit the crime.  Death is an easy way out for the offenders in this case, the victim as stated in another post, will be dealing with the affects of this assault for the rest of her life.  Had the teachers know about what was happening and tried to intervene would've probably had charges brought up on them by the parents.  I try to find the good in everyone, but after hearing stuff like this it really makes it hard.  Have we really digressed that much as a species that the value of human life means that little?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Oct 27, 2009)

sfs982000 said:


> Have we really digressed that much as a species that the value of human life means that little?


 
I see it a bit differently.. I think its cases like this that show just how overrated the value of human life is.. It is not divine to be human, it is divine to be divine.. what I mean is just being human is nothing to be proud or feel some value in. Acting humane and being a good human being has value.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

> The victim remained hospitalized with non-life-threatening injuries. Manuel Ortega, 19, was arrested and is being held on $800,000 bail on suspicion of rape and robbery. He is not a student at the school.


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/27/us/27brfs-GANGRAPEISIN_BRF.html



> According to news reports, the girl left the high school's homecoming dance alone around 9:30 p.m. Saturday to get a ride home with her dad.
> Instead, she met up with a group of people who were drinking on the edge of campus.
> "The series of events that occurred over the next 2½ hours got more severe and more vicious to where she was ultimately gang raped and beaten, and her injuries were so severe that she had to be sent to the hospital in a helicopter," Richmond Police Lt. Mark Gagan told KGO.


http://abcnews.go.com/WN/high-school-gang-rape-stuns-california-community/story?id=8925672



> "She was raped, beaten, robbed and dehumanized by several suspects who were obviously OK enough with it to behave that way in each other's presence," Lt. Mark Gagan said. "What makes it even more disturbing is the presence of others. People came by, saw what was happening and failed to report it."
> 
> Police sources told CBS Affiliate CBS 5 that some of the bystanders laughed as the attack unfolded while others took photos with their cell phones.


http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/10/27/crimesider/entry5424131.shtml


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Oct 27, 2009)

> According to news reports, the girl left the high school's homecoming dance alone around 9:30 p.m. Saturday to get a ride home with her dad.
> Instead, she met up with a group of people who were drinking on the edge of campus.


 
Thats even more horrible, she voluntarily put herself in this horrible situation. I have to wonder where the father was... and what the hell led this 15 year old to leave a school dance and think it was a good choice to go to a isolated part of the campus to drink with friends/acquiantances...
someone did not prepare this girl properly to make good choices... I do not blame her for getting raped, I just wish the parents/authority figures had spent more time teaching/monitoring/and guiding the girl in life. Such a sad story



> Police said the girl left the dance and was walking to meet her father for a ride home when a classmate invited her to join a group drinking in the courtyard. The victim had drank a large amount of alcohol by the time the assault began, police said.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Thats even more horrible, she voluntarily put herself in this horrible situation. I have to wonder where the father was... and what the hell led this 15 year old to leave a school dance and think it was a good choice to go to a isolated part of the campus to drink with friends/acquiantances...
> someone did not prepare this girl properly to make good choices... I do not blame her for getting raped, I just wish the parents/authority figures had spent more time teaching/monitoring/and guiding the girl in life. Such a sad story



You can tell and tell and tell and tell and tell and tell and tell and tell them. You can educate and educate and educate and educate and educate and educate. You can listen, listen, listen, listen, listen, listen. You can be available, available, available, available, available.  But if they don't want it, you'll likely not find a harder head on even Steve Scott (hardheadjarhead).  

She might have - and likely did - know these boys.  

Mmmmph.

I need to shut up right now.


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> You can tell and tell and tell and tell and tell and tell and tell and tell them. You can educate and educate and educate and educate and educate and educate. You can listen, listen, listen, listen, listen, listen. You can be available, available, available, available, available.  But if they don't want it, you'll likely not find a harder head on even Steve Scott (hardheadjarhead).
> 
> She might have - and likely did - know these boys.
> 
> ...



One of the news articles (The Mercury? I forget...) that I read last night said that she knew at least one of them from school the prior year.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

Most often rapes are committed by someone the victim knows. 

So? 

Doesn't make it any more acceptable. 

It's still wrong and downright evil. A reflection of the worst and blackest inside of us. It's dispicable.


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Most often rapes are committed by someone the victim knows.
> 
> So?
> 
> Doesn't make it any more acceptable.



No, it absolutely doesn't make it more acceptable.  What it does do is illustrate how easy it is for a person, esp a young person to drop their guard and be in a situation where their body, life, and dignity mean nothing to someone with their own selfish indulgences on their mind.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Most often rapes are committed by someone the victim knows.
> 
> So?
> 
> ...



I didn't say it makes it more acceptable. Lordy, I need to stop multitasking when I post on MT - and I really thought after years on this board, you knew me better than that.

The girl probably thought she was safe with someone she knew, hence went to hang with these boys while waiting for Daddy.  As Carol pointed out, she likely didn't think anything much of doing so.

BTW - Where the **** WAS Daddy?  How long did it take for him to show up?  

This is beyond despicable.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

Speculation:
- waited at designated pick up point for 30-45 minutes, figuring she took a run to the can, was dragging heels gabbing with friends.  Tried calling cell phone, got vm, parked, walked to building and found it dark and over with.  Looked for her a bit, got worried and called police who took their time responding as a slightly past due teen isn't an emergency 99% of the time.


I'm curious if they'll release the tox report and say if she was drugged at all.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2009)

It's so easy to speculate on so many varietal details that could be deemed "normal" for a kid to do in bad (but normal for teen) judgement.

*Eagerly awaits more details.*


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2009)

sfs982000 said:


> After reading the article and hearing what alot of other folks had to say about it, I truly believe that there is no punishment in this particular case that will fit the crime.  Death is an easy way out for the offenders in this case, the victim as stated in another post, will be dealing with the affects of this assault for the rest of her life.  Had the teachers know about what was happening and tried to intervene would've probably had charges brought up on them by the parents.  I try to find the good in everyone, but after hearing stuff like this it really makes it hard.  Have we really digressed that much as a species that the value of human life means that little?



Ok, perhaps the death penalty is a bit harsh...so lock their asses away in prison for a minimum of 10yrs.  I still stand by the rehab comments...these pieces of **** do not deserve rehab.  Anyone who does something like this, IMO, is beyond help.


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> A few things come to mind after reading the story and reading the comments here..
> 
> 1st. It is irritating to read or hear people say that they are against the death penalty but for it in this case... you are either for or against it, I can understand someone being against it, but having cases like this make them think about their reasoning more and possibly change their mind..
> maybe thats what is meant most of the time.. I am personally for the death penalty, and wish it was implemented much more often then it is now..I am for the death penalty for any rape of a child under 16 years old by anyone over 18 years old, and death penalty for anyone convicted of rape with a brutal physical assault included, death penalty for convicted felons who get out of prison only to committed more crimes with weapons... I could go on and on..
> I do not respect human life for the sake of human life. I respect human beings who actively try to act humane to others... the scum who prey on others... kill them all set an example rid us of the prison costs.



I do not believe I mentioned anything about the death penalty in my posts, but I am for it, depending on the crime.  I do not think that the death penalty would fly in the eyes of some for kids this age, but anyways....in this case, I'm all for many years in prison.  The death penalty...well, lets say 18 would be the age I would suggest.



> 2nd. I once again am curious how this story will end up.. how involved this girl was with the men/boys she was raped by.. how beaten up she was, how drugged she was, etc...the article is extremely vague with the term brutally assaulted, and found unconsious under a bench.. I remember in high school, and college many women who partied extremely hard and slept with multiple people and had blackouts... it was disgusting to me then, but I was not their guardian to look out for them.. I am not saying that is what happened here, but it is a possibility that brutally assaulted means some horrible sexual wounding... and unconcious could mean passed out from alcohol/drugs/whatever...
> I am not blaming the girl, I am just not ready yet with what I have heard to want all the men/boys to die for the crime. If it comes out how most people here took it, and how I thought when i first read it then I say death penalty for the lot of them regardless of age... just saying though its way too vague..Not to mention that many gang initiations for women include them having sex with the men of the gang.... once gain not saying this is what happened, but there are too many open possibilities still on the table...sad



I agree...any time stories like this come up, it always seems some of the details are missing.  



> 3rd. I remember thinking mandatory castration for all convicted rapists.. but as I have thought about it after I think death penalty is a better punishment for everyone, and a better overall deterent.



See my above comments regarding this.



> 4th. In regards to sex being the weapon in the assault.. I am not necessarily sold on that in this case... in some cases sure.. But these are almost all high schoolers, or just out of high school kids.. I think sex in that age group is more often the goal then violence.. Once again too vague a story to make any judgement for sure.. but I remember beng a teen... damn sex was always on my mind.. and at prom.. that seems to be the unofficial theme of prom..getting laid..
> 
> one thing from the story that made me wonder about the girls involvement was the mention of bystanders and people joining in and noone reporting it.. While it is definitely possible noone would report a brutal rape, I think its more possible that people would not report a crazy sex act with multiple people going on that they thought was consensual.
> 
> regardless this is a horrible, disgusting, sad story, and commentary on youth today.



But during consensual sex, is someone yelling for the other person(s) to stop, are they crying, are they getting beaten.  Yes, I know...there are some people that like kinky sex, but I think you know what I mean.  Not disagreeing with you, just trying to figure out more of what happened.


----------



## prokarateshop (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree, these kids need to be charged as adults. that's on the light side..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll keep it to the point, lest I rant for hours at what was done to this girl.

As to the victim, I hope she heals completely from a physical standpoint and starts in as early as possible to minimize the lasting emotional damage.


As to the diseased lifeforms who did this damnable deed, I would advise against attempts at rehabilitation and would instead suggest ventilation.

It won't undo what they've done, but the ones you dispose of today cannot harm anyone else tomorrow.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2009)

Updating

*Police: As many as 20 present at gang rape outside school dance*

October 28, 2009 9:03 a.m. EDT











*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


10 people involved in assault, 10 others watched and offered no help, police say



> As many as 10 people were involved in the assault in a dimly lighted back alley at the school, while another 10 people watched without calling 911 to report it, police said.





> Two teenage suspects have been jailed, but more arrests, as many as 20 total, are expected, according to a police detective.
> 
> 
> "We will be making arrests continually as we develop probable cause," said Richmond Police Lt. Mark Gagan. "With this number of people implicated in the incident we're going to be making arrests on an ongoing basis."





> "Based on witness statements and suspect statements, and also physical evidence, we know that she was raped by at least four suspects committing multiple sex acts," Gagan said.
> 
> 
> "As people announced over time that this was going on, more people came to see, and some actually participated," Gagan said.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2009)

Updating


*Five arrested in alleged rape of girl at California high school*

October 28, 2009 2:09 p.m. EDT













*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


Police say 3 juveniles, 2 adults are in custody in connection with the crime
3 suspects arrested Tuesday night; police expect more arrests, spokesman says
Investigators say up to 20 people were involved in or stood and watched the assault
Police say victim, 15, was in hospital in stable condition Tuesday




> *Richmond, California (CNN)* -- Police investigating the rape of a 15-year-old girl have arrested five people, a police spokesman said Wednesday.
> Three juveniles and two adults are in custody in connection with the rape Saturday, said the Richmond police spokesman, Lt. Mark Gagan.
> Authorities have described the incident as a 2½-hour assault on the Richmond High School campus.
> Gagan said police arrested three of the suspects Tuesday night. They included Salvador Rodriguez, 21, as well as a 16-year-old and a 17-year-old whose identities were not released because they are juveniles, he said.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 28, 2009)

2 Adults thus far!  This just keeps getting worse.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 28, 2009)

This is just ... beyond words.


----------



## Carol (Oct 28, 2009)

I am not a parent so I know I have not had to face many of the challenges that parents of teenagers have faced.  But I like to think I did have a role in raising my niece and nephew, and now that I have more of them I want to make a positive impact in their lives as well.

When the older ones were teenagers I gave them my own commentary about drug use and alcohol use.

But migod it was not "don't get too comfortable with alcohol because you may like it and start drinking, which could lead to binge drinking, which could lead to you getting sh*tfaced and others violating you in every possible way and posting pics of it on the internet."

The level of selfish indulgence by these perpetrators (and onlookers) is....beyond description....


----------



## grydth (Oct 28, 2009)

Who here can be really *surprised* in the least by this apparently cannibalistic event?

The species has proven capable of far worse than this...Has nobody else here done some close reading on how the Holocaust was actually done? Watched Schindler's List or Defiance? How so very many just casually watched the murders - or helped the killers?

Ever learned the story behind Bridge Over the River Kwai or Unit 731? Malmedy? Nemmersdorf?

Or.... did you just think it couldn't happen here....consider:

Catherine (Kitty) Genovese, murdered 45 years ago... ring any bells?

The Tate Murders?

Michael Kinge butchering and burning the Harris family?

Sure, as the father of 2 girls, I'm disgusted.... just not surprised anymore.

I'm _*guessing*_ this happened when one of the boys the victim saw as a "friend" lured her away on some pretext, drugged her or got her drunk... and then called in the wolf pack.

_At some point,_ this *unquestionably* became a violent criminal chain of events.... but after the Duke Lacrosse Player case and the bogus Rutgers rape case, I want to see a few more facts on how this started. Those incidents should teach us that, even when the worst is alleged, get the full picture before coming to a conclusion about every person who was there.


----------



## crushing (Oct 28, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Thats even more horrible, she voluntarily put herself in this horrible situation.* I have to wonder where the father was..*. and what the hell led this 15 year old to leave a school dance and think it was a good choice to go to a isolated part of the campus to drink with friends/acquiantances...
> someone did not prepare this girl properly to make good choices... I do not blame her for getting raped, I just wish the parents/authority figures had spent more time teaching/monitoring/and guiding the girl in life. Such a sad story





shesulsa said:


> BTW - Where the **** WAS Daddy?  How long did it take for him to show up?



Witnesses say that she left to get a ride from her father, that doesn't necessarily mean that was what she was actually going to do.  We can't imagine what her father must be going through after this, and I wouldn't be surprised if he is blaming himself and running all sorts of scenarios through his head on how he should have done something different that day.  Do we really know enough about what really happened that led to this to hint or suggest her father shares in the blame for the crimes committed against his little girl?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm with Shesulsa on this one... no words can accurately describe what I'm thinking/feeling at this moment after reading through all of that... makes me wish that I didn't but it's important that I and EVERYONE ELSE read this. 
To know that this CAN and WILL HAPPEN and it will happen again and again until something is done to protect the kids and get the ideas that taking a girl by force is something fun to do out of their heads. 
*EVERY SINGLE ONE* of those offending kid's (and witnesses) *parents* are RESPONSIBLE for what happened to this young girl. They didn't teach their boys enough (or even at all) about NOT to do THIS! 

Castrate the boys and imprison the parents.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 28, 2009)

grydth said:


> Catherine (Kitty) Genovese, murdered 45 years ago... ring any bells?



Every day, it happened about 4 blocks from my house.  Every time I see it mentioned I feel truly ashamed that many of those people who still live there did nothing.  Heck, it's one of the main reasons Rorschach became a vigilante in Watchmen.  Alan Moore all the way in England heard about their shame, sad.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 29, 2009)

Perhaps some sense of "self preservation" prevents many from stepping up to help? As angry as this makes us, those that witnessed it could have been taken aback by the act and just froze. I'm  not making excuses for them, I'm just trying to understand why and how people can sit idley by when something so awful is taking place.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> .
> To know that this CAN and WILL HAPPEN and it will happen again and again until something is done to protect the kids and get the ideas that taking a girl by force is something fun to do out of their heads.


 
Very much a salient point, my friend.  

Appallingly, this is not a lesson being reinforced enough in 'real life' to overthrow the counter-impression 'taught' by the so-termed adult media.  

The only fictional rape scene I recall seeing in a film that was crafted to evince the proper revulsion at such an act was in "The Accused".  Others seem to have that element of titillation about them i.e. a crossed message of "This is wrong but ...".


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone who raped that girl, regardless of their age, deserves to die a slow and excruciating death.  I don't care if they're under 18, they're ****ing animals who need to be put down.

As for those who stood by and watched, I can only hope that they live long lives so they can be reminded every day what worthless cowards they truly are.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Anyone who raped that girl, regardless of their age, deserves to die a slow and excruciating death.  I don't care if they're under 18, they're ****ing animals who need to be put down.
> 
> As for those who stood by and watched, I can only hope that they live long lives so they can be reminded every day what worthless cowards they truly are.



Perhaps they will get their justice in prison?  Don't you have to be either someone's ***** or someone's enforcer to survive?


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 29, 2009)

*There were 20 people 20 I mean young or not they had to know what was going on was wrong but no one stood up to help this young lady.  Are we so insensitive to violence that things like this are acceptable public entertainment.   These people have the morals of house cats, no I will not insult house cats. I have no description of how I feel about these people.   All 20 of the individuals that were there were just as guilty as the people that were directly involved and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.   The below was a link off of Bob's post.  I am guessing that there Will be some type of defense due to the below syndrome's/effects.  In my opinion there is no excuse that I will accept for this type of behavior period.  *

*Gang rape raises questions about bystanders' role*

By *Stephanie Chen*, CNN 
October 29, 2009 12:00 p.m. EDT


So why didn't anyone come forward?
Criminology and psychology experts say there could be a variety of reasons why the crime wasn't reported. Several pointed to a problematic social phenomenon known as the bystander effect. It's a theory that has played out in lynchings, college riots and white-collar crimes.

(The Geonvese Syndrome)  Kitty Genovese struggled with the attacker on the street and in her building. She shrieked for help and was raped, robbed and murdered. When witnesses in the building were questioned by police about why they remained silent and failed to act, one man, according to the 1964 New York Times article that broke the story, answered, "I didn't want to be involved."


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> *There were 20 people 20 I mean young or not they had to know what was going on was wrong but no one stood up to help this young lady. Are we so insensitive to violence that things like this are acceptable public entertainment. These people have the morals of house cats, no I will not insult house cats. I have no description of how I feel about these people. All 20 of the individuals that were there were just as guilty as the people that were directly involved and should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. The below was a link off of Bob's post. I am guessing that there Will be some type of defense due to the below syndrome's/effects. In my opinion there is no excuse that I will accept for this type of behavior period. *
> 
> *Gang rape raises questions about bystanders' role*
> 
> ...


 

Great post!   One thing comes to my mind here....retaliation.  Now, this certainly is no excuse for anyone who stood around, but its very possible that someone, hard to believe as it may be, actually wanted to do something, but out of fear that they would be a victim themselves, said and did nothing.  

I work as a dispatcher for a PD here in CT.  I take calls daily, from people reporting active crimes.  In all cases, I ask for their name and number in case an officer needs to contact them later on.  9 times out of 10, they will refuse and some have even said its because they fear someone involved in the crime.  At least those people though, are making an effort to get help to the scene.  Hopefully, someone who was watching this rape, will step forward, and give an eyewitness account of what they saw.


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 29, 2009)

I can understand being afraid of "ratting" someone out that you are afraid of.  If one of the 20 had just stepped away from the crime they could have called the law long before the young lady spent 2 and 1/2 hours being brutalized.  But standing around for 2 1/hours, I mean that is a long time, and do nothing there is no excuse.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Very much a salient point, my friend.
> Appallingly, this is not a lesson being reinforced enough in 'real life' to overthrow the counter-impression 'taught' by the so-termed adult media.
> The only fictional rape scene I recall seeing in a film that was crafted to evince the proper revulsion at such an act was in "The Accused".  Others seem to have that element of titillation about them i.e. a crossed message of "This is wrong but ...".



You gotta see "Irreversible" with Monica Bellucci.  Great movie, but it's got the most shocking, brutal, cringe inducing rape scene ever put on film.  Graphic to the point of pornography and totally unflinching in the depiction of the act.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irréversible


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> I can understand being afraid of "ratting" someone out that you are afraid of. If one of the 20 had just stepped away from the crime they could have called the law long before the young lady spent 2 and 1/2 hours being brutalized. But standing around for 2 1/hours, I mean that is a long time, and do nothing there is no excuse.


 
I agree.  Again, I'm not making an excuse for them, just pointing out that is one possibility...that someone was afraid. But then again, as you said...to stand there for that amount of time, doing nothing...makes ya wonder...was anyone really afraid of doing something, or were they no better than the scumbags that were raping the girl, and just dont have any heart or remorse?  Its one thing to be paralized, for lack of better words, by your fear, but its another to be sick enough in the head to actually enjoy what you're watching.

And its not like they had to call the police.  I'm sure there were adults supervising this dance.  Go back in and bring this to the attention of a teacher.


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 29, 2009)

Omar B said:


> You gotta see "Irreversible" with Monica Bellucci. Great movie, but it's got the most shocking, brutal, cringe inducing rape scene ever put on film. Graphic to the point of pornography and totally unflinching in the depiction of the act. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irréversible


 
Why the hell would anyone want to see that?


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 29, 2009)

He was just answering my point that the fictional media, as well as failing to play a role in driving home the point of the wrongness of forced sex acts, is culpable in making nearly all depictions of such in film more 'palatable' to the audience.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> Why the hell would anyone want to see that?



What he said.  It's not a prettied up depiction of a scared woman and a shirt being ripped.  It's an actual rape with the two actors engaging in actual sex.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 29, 2009)

That's a very controversial, violent film. I would warn anybody without a very strong constitution from googling videos on it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope that the names of all the non-prosecutable bystanders get , ah, leaked.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 29, 2009)

You planning on going all Punisher on them Bob?  Truly though, sometimes I wish there was a guy out there like The Punisher or The Executioner out there dealing with scum like this.


----------



## MJS (Oct 29, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I hope that the names of all the non-prosecutable bystanders get , ah, leaked.


 


Omar B said:


> You planning on going all Punisher on them Bob? Truly though, sometimes I wish there was a guy out there like The Punisher or The Executioner out there dealing with scum like this.


 
For obvious reasons, but Charles Bronson, ala Death Wish, comes to mind here. :EG:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 29, 2009)

Omar B said:


> You planning on going all Punisher on them Bob?  Truly though, sometimes I wish there was a guy out there like The Punisher or The Executioner out there dealing with scum like this.



Or Walter Kovacs.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2009)

Omar B said:


> You planning on going all Punisher on them Bob?  Truly though, sometimes I wish there was a guy out there like The Punisher or The Executioner out there dealing with scum like this.


No....not me.

But I'm sure that there are others in the area who might want to ah, chat, with them, and I'm sure that there will be some pressing emergencies across town that would require law enforcement to look into.....for say, 2 and a half hours before they can be dispatched.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Or Walter Kovacs.


 


".....Men get arrested......*DOGS GET PUT DOWN*!"


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 30, 2009)

Omar B, Sukerkin
He was just answering my point that the fictional media, as well as failing to play a role in driving home the point of the wrongness of forced sex acts, is culpable in making nearly all depictions of such in film more 'palatable' to the audience

Thanks for the clarification.  Being female you can understand why I am a bit touchy on this subject.


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 30, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> ".....Men get arrested......*DOGS GET PUT DOWN*!"


 

That's really letting those pieces of garbage get off way too easy.  They should be forced to suffer alot worse then that poor girl.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2009)

Herd them into a room, restrain them, then flay each one individually to an inch of their lives while the others watch.  Spray salt water and lemon juice on them when done, then, release........ on to a live fire training area, with active mine field.

on PPV.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I hope that the names of all the non-prosecutable bystanders get , ah, leaked.


 
...along with their addresses and contact info. 



Omar B said:


> You planning on going all Punisher on them Bob? Truly though, sometimes I wish there was a guy out there like The Punisher or The Executioner out there dealing with scum like this.


 
You're not getting any crazy ideas are you?


----------



## Stac3y (Oct 30, 2009)

On the topic of fear of retaliation, sometimes LEOs don't show good sense when it comes to protecting "whistle blowers." 

When I was a college student living in a VERY bad neighborhood (one of many I've had the misfortune of enjoying), I once called the police because I saw a burglary being committed. Instead of going to the address where the guys were breaking in through a window (which I clearly told the dispatcher), the officers chose to drive up and knock on my door, yelling, "Hey, are you the one who called about the burglary next door?" and shining flashlights on us. This was visible from the place being burgled (is that a word), and resulted in the burglars bolting, though they were caught anyway. BTW, I had also told the dispatcher that I was scared of the burglars, and to please tell the LEOs NOT to come to my place.

Was there retaliation as a result? Well, I can't say for sure, but my place was robbed (and really torn up) within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 30, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ...along with their addresses and contact info.
> You're not getting any crazy ideas are you?



If it wasn't for crazy ideas I would not have many ideas to begin with.  You're cutting my idea pool by at least two thirds!

But seriously, sometimes I see things like this and just have to go read an issue of the Punisher.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2009)

6th person Arrested.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> 6th person Arrested.



If 10 people were involved in the act and 10 were watching, sounds like they have 14 more to go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2009)

Watchers can't be charged with anything unfortunately. So they get away, until they get found and.......have it explained to them that they were very, very, bad.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 30, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, despite my personal abhorence for the acts carried out by both actual rapists and those who stood by, a side-issue that has struck me as this thread has unfurled is the apparent ease with which many will abandon the rule of law and substitute it with the 'law' of the vengeful mob.

On the one hand it says good things about the justified moral outrage in your hearts but says very bad things about the health of law and order in your country that you have so little trust in it to exact the retribution you desire.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 30, 2009)

sfs982000 said:


> That's really letting those pieces of garbage get off way too easy. They should be forced to suffer alot worse then that poor girl.


 

You missed the context. Bill mentioned a character from Watchmen, I responded with a line of his from the film( though it wasn't in th ebook).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 30, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, despite my personal abhorence for the acts carried out by both actual rapists and those who stood by, a side-issue that has struck me as this thread has unfurled is the apparent ease with which many will abandon the rule of law and substitute it with the 'law' of the vengeful mob.
> 
> On the one hand it says good things about the justified moral outrage in your hearts but says very bad things about the health of law and order in your country that you have so little trust in it to exact the retribution you desire.


 

This is what happens when you allow your legal system to warp into something that punishes victims and coddles predators.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Watchers can't be charged with anything unfortunately. So they get away, until they get found and.......have it explained to them that they were very, very, bad.



I guess there's no Good Samaritan law in California?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 30, 2009)

Nope.  Information on the watchers getting away free comes direct from the PD there.


Suk, I prefer to trust in the law, but in this case, the law is failing the victim, at least in part.  My hope is that those scum that watched and did nothing (other than taunt the victim and take photos of her being assaulted that is) feel some remorse, and take their own lives.  But, that would suggest they had some honor, and I doubt they have any at all.


----------



## crushing (Oct 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Watchers can't be charged with anything unfortunately. So they get away, until they get found and.......have it explained to them that they were very, very, bad.





shesulsa said:


> I guess there's no Good Samaritan law in California?



For this it's called Duty to Rescue.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 30, 2009)

I do agree, Bob, that the law and/or society failed the victim when it failed to prevent this from happening in the first place.  After all, this was not something that happened out in the hinterlands but in the middle of 'civilisation'.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Oct 31, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, despite my personal abhorence for the acts carried out by both actual rapists and those who stood by, a side-issue that has struck me as this thread has unfurled is the apparent ease with which many will abandon the rule of law and substitute it with the 'law' of the vengeful mob.
> 
> On the one hand it says good things about the justified moral outrage in your hearts but says very bad things about the health of law and order in your country that you have so little trust in it to exact the retribution you desire.


 
Dont worry Sukerkin, from my seat its a bunch of talkers... just babbling and showing off, put any one of them on the trigger to actually make it happen and I would bet 100% of them would stumble and fail at pulling the trigger... 
I find that people make big statements on the computer because they feel it makes them look better to their fellow posters... A bunch of empty comments in my book.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Oct 31, 2009)

I am still curious if the full story will ever come out..

If anything else this needs to be used as an example for all parents to take a more active and guarding role in their kids lives, teach them of more dangers, and protect them regardless of their desire to be protected. 
Sure kids will try to get away with what they can, but parents not only can, but should control the aspects of their kids lives that are dangerous and risky. 
Personally I think school functions like this should be closed off and controlled. With adults being required to drop off and retrieve kids from the  function. A bit extra work for sure, but if it keeps the kids safe its worth it.
Unfortuntely we are not living in a time when kids could come and go freely to school without fear of being kidnapped and abused by strangers, or their fellow students. The sooner our security precautions catch up to todays realities the better our children will be.

To everyone else that wants to make the guilty suffer what will that accomplish? Could you even sit in a room and watch as they are tortured? Or better yet torture them yourselves as the instrument of justice? I seriously doubt many if any of you could.
The best cours ein my opinion is a simply death penalty, quick and fast.. just end the person. If that does not start acting like a deterrent to these people then nothing else will... 
Our death penalty today is a complete joke, criminals are not afraid of it. If they are not afraid of the punishments they will continue to do the crimes.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 31, 2009)

Even money say's that the majority of these animals have no father in their lives.


----------



## Carol (Oct 31, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Even money say's that the majority of these animals have no father in their lives.



Only even money?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Nov 1, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> Even money say's that the majority of these animals have no father in their lives.


 
Would be interesting to see those statistics wouldn't it..
I am sure there has to be some similar statistics kept in regards to criminals as a whole... I wouldn't even know how to begin looking for them, or maybe I am just to lazy to go for it..


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Dont worry Sukerkin, from my seat its a bunch of talkers... just babbling and showing off, put any one of them on the trigger to actually make it happen and I would bet 100% of them would stumble and fail at pulling the trigger...
> I find that people make big statements on the computer because they feel it makes them look better to their fellow posters... A bunch of empty comments in my book.


 
Well, I wont speak for anyone else here, just myself.  Am I in favor of the death penalty?  Sure.  There're people right now, where I live, that've been sitting and sitting and sitting.  Why?  If the legal system can't get their **** together and do it in a timely fashion, then may as well just lock them up for life with no parole instead, because thats the road they're already heading on.

As for guys that rape women and kids and beat them...I have zero, I'll repeat zero respect for any of them.  They're spineless control freaks, who get off on the fact that they dominate a woman.  Thats sick and disgusting.  

I have no kids, but every time I read in the paper, and there was just another case here in CT last week, about a 4mo child, killed at the hands of its care giver.  What could that small defenseless kid possibly have done that was so bad, that it deserved to be killed?

I can say with the upmost confidence, that were this my daughter that was raped, I'd fight until the day I died, to ensure that every single one of those scumbags payed for what they did.

And if you think that is me talking tough behind the screen, if you think that I'm just blowing smoke, if you think that if I were face to face with those punks, that I have to try REAL hard to not kill them with my bare hands, then so be it.  Think what you want about me.  Doesn't make any difference to me, as I've had many in real life, think the same.  

I'm not a macho tough guy, like some may think.  I dont look for trouble, I keep to myself, stay out of potential bad places, watch my 6, whenever I'm out, but honestly, I really have no use for the tough guys that have to rape and beat women.  IMO, those people are spineless *******, who dont have the balls to pick on someone that may just put up more of a fight.


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, despite my personal abhorence for the acts carried out by both actual rapists and those who stood by, a side-issue that has struck me as this thread has unfurled is the apparent ease with which many will abandon the rule of law and substitute it with the 'law' of the vengeful mob.
> 
> On the one hand it says good things about the justified moral outrage in your hearts but says very bad things about the health of law and order in your country that you have so little trust in it to exact the retribution you desire.


 
I think Andy said it best.  Dont know much about the system where you are, but here in the states, its pretty much sucks IMO.  And to not have the slightest thought of wanting to leap over the chair in the court room and wrap your hands around the punks neck, while he stands there, all smug and cocky, is IMO, a natural response.  A wise one...no probably not. LOL.  

Would I beat the **** out of the guy, were I to come home and find someone raping my wife?  I think its safe to say that he wouldn't be walking out of my house on his own 2 feet.  And no, thats not me talking tough, thats a factual statement.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 1, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Dont worry Sukerkin, from my seat its a bunch of talkers... just babbling and showing off, put any one of them on the trigger to actually make it happen and I would bet 100% of them would stumble and fail at pulling the trigger...
> I find that people make big statements on the computer because they feel it makes them look better to their fellow posters... A bunch of empty comments in my book.



Well, opinions are like ***-holes...
As far as talking big from behind a computer screen, it appears that you are doing the same...inferring that everyone else are cowards, posers, or windbags.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Nov 1, 2009)

MJS said:


> Well, I wont speak for anyone else here, just myself. Am I in favor of the death penalty? Sure. There're people right now, where I live, that've been sitting and sitting and sitting. Why? If the legal system can't get their **** together and do it in a timely fashion, then may as well just lock them up for life with no parole instead, because thats the road they're already heading on.
> 
> As for guys that rape women and kids and beat them...I have zero, I'll repeat zero respect for any of them. They're spineless control freaks, who get off on the fact that they dominate a woman. Thats sick and disgusting.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for proving my point... you specifically said alot of what ifs... that basically came down to if it happened to you and your possible family directly you would do something.... yes I agree and I agree most people would... thats not what I was commenting on, I was commenting on the people who make the comments and have no vested interest... are you saying that since these guys did this horrible act to someone you dont know, that you are going to go out of your way to bring them to justice?


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Nov 1, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> Well, opinions are like ***-holes...
> As far as talking big from behind a computer screen, it appears that you are doing the same...inferring that everyone else are cowards, posers, or windbags.


 
Being a coward is completely different from torturing another person who does something to someone else that you have no knowledge of. 
I never said anyone was a coward, you have your own hangups deal with them, I could care less. Could I be wrong? could one of the people talking about castrating, and having these guys gang raped themselves, or one of the other tortures insinuated actually follow through with it? I guess its possible, but I still doubt it.. I still believe its a bunch of talk, anger venting, and nothing realistic.. Which is basically what my comment to Sukerkin was about, his concern that everyone in this thread was possibly part of a vengeful mob that wanted to do old western style justice.. I simply do not believe that to be true.. Maybe I did not make it clear, or maybe you failed to read the posts clearly... don't know which... but if you want to believe the readers of this forum are a bunch of mindless vengeance freaks who will kill or torture another person, even an evil, vile, disgusting criminal of the worst kind, then I feel sorry for you.


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Thanks for proving my point... you specifically said alot of what ifs... that basically came down to if it happened to you and your possible family directly you would do something.... yes I agree and I agree most people would... thats not what I was commenting on, I was commenting on the people who make the comments and have no vested interest... are you saying that since these guys did this horrible act to someone you dont know, that you are going to go out of your way to bring them to justice?


 
IIRC, I believe my suggestion was to send them to prison for many years.  I dont believe I said anything about doing a Charles Bronson on them.   These people did nothing to me or my family, so what ever happens to them, is what happens.  If it were my wife or daughter that was raped, then yes, as I said, I would not rest until the day came when all of the people responsible were locked up for a long *** time.  

Would I jump over the chair in the court room?  I think it'd be a foolish thing to do, out in the open, in front of everyone.  I think anyone who says that thought would not be entering their mind is full of **** though.  I did say that if I came home to find some guy raping my wife, that he would be leaving by other means, than his 2 feet, and that I do mean.  

I think it'd be pretty obvious if something suddenly happened to the people involved.  I mean, if they all started showing up dead...well, fingers will probably be pointed somewhere.  

Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## aedrasteia (Nov 5, 2009)

The one who didn't hesitate.

Just an ordinary girl: she is the example i will use in my next teen class.

Sorry, i couldn't successfully add her picture - she is lovely and looks about 15 herself. Sadly I'm not surprised it was a young girl who immediately took the responsibility and the risk and called police _and_ then went and found thie victim and comforted. A young woman of character. do a google image search and you'll find her picture.

Salute to Margarita. Please let others know.


*RICHMOND, Calif. (CBS/KPIX)* On Oct. 24, police say dozens of teens gawked, laughed and took photographs while a 15-year-old girl was brutally gang-raped and beaten outside a Richmond High School homecoming dance. 

But one brave girl, who was not even there, wouldn't stand for it. 

"I was watching a movie, and my brother-in-law came in and he told me 'I don't know what to do, because there is a girl back there and she has been raped. I'm scared,'" 18-year-old Margarita Vargas said. 

"I'm like 'We should call the cops *because that's the right thing to do*.' I didn't think about it twice." 

Vargas said she called police because she would want someone to do the same if she ever was in that situation. 

After making the call, Vargas went to the scene to check on the girl. 

"I could tell that she had been beat up because her face was swollen," Vargas said. "She was naked, didn't have shoes. They just covered her up and stuff." 


VIDEO COURTESY OF CBS AFFILIATE KPIX 

The girl who was attacked is just a few years younger than the woman police now call the "Good Samaritan." Vargas said she would like to reach out to the victim again. 

"I would like to talk to her. I would just, not to be nosey or stuff, but I would like to ask how she's feeling. I would want her to know that she can get through it. It will take awhile but she can get through it," she said. 

Vargas said she would pick up that phone again and call for help. But she also understands why others won't. 

"I think people are scared, especially in a community like this where 'snitching' is a big thing to people," she said. 

Vargas said she does not believe there is such a thing as "snitching," especially in a case such as this. Calling for help, she said is just the right thing to do.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 6, 2009)

Digging deeper from that link, I see that the principle nor any administrator nor any school official has been asked to resign.

I will be writing the school district asking for an investigation into the school's management of the activity and to the principal giving my heartfelt opinion.

I'll also write that girl thanking her for doing the courageous things she did - called 911 and WENT to CHECK on the VICTIM.  Seriously, she could have been attacked by lurkers.

I would encourage anyone with fortitude to do the same.


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow.

They hung the principal of Gloucester High School out to dry (he resigned under heavy pressure) after the alleged "pregnancy pact" came to light, but gave the mayor a pass.

I think it should have been the opposite.  It was the principal and the school nurse that started piecing together the situation to discover that there was some sort of pact, while the mayor stated there was no evidence and giving the "nothing to see here folks, move along" reply to the local press.

She recently ran for re-election. Unopposed.  A month before election day, her challenger suddenly and unexpectedly dropped out of the race.


----------



## xJOHNx (Nov 6, 2009)

I wonder how many of those kids doing this watched porn on regular basis..

I'm not putting the blame on it, as people should be able to make the difference between reality and things on tape. But lately, alot of stuff has come out that is borderline rape. I wonder how much that upped the tolerance factor of people. How much they became stumped because of it. Calls for a sociological investigation!

Sick, sick world.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 6, 2009)

I made reference to such a point recently too, *John* :tup:.  

Altho' it is true that people who already have a 'moral compass' inculcated into them are proven to not be overly affected by the 'fiction/fantasy' they view, I cannot but help wondering whether those who grow up in the cult of "Please thyself, noone else matters" are more easily swayed?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2009)

There's a difference between the victim and the focal point of "500 guy creme pie".
The legal age actress was a willing participant, didn't do anything she didn't want to do, wasn't beat up when she refused to do something, and walked away smiling after the 500th guy finished.

The minor victim of this rape was forced to do things against her will, violated with objects, beaten, and left in need of serious medical treatment, naked under a public bench and spent several days in a hospital as a result.

I will admit to having watched some pretty sick porn over the years (much of it out of the "your kidding me, they got that too attitude), yet I've managed to avoid raping anyone, sodomizing my cat, or shoving any small animals up my ***.

Porn may have played a part, but then again so could music, daytime tv, video games, absent parenting, poor education, and the moon cycle.  It's easy to point at these things, but sometimes you need to accept the fact that some people are just defective.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 6, 2009)

And then there's the fact that rape is so very rarely about sex - it's about control, power-over and hatred.


----------



## xJOHNx (Nov 6, 2009)

All true.

That's why I said that I don't put the blame on it. 

I mentioned it because of what I heard from some guys boasting about what they ask their spouses to do after atching this and that. So I'll take sukerkin's take on it. There might be people who are swayed because they can't seperate fact from fiction. Happens all the time with local soaps here, where people actually blame an actor for something he did in a show.


Besides that, know we know who watches porn


----------

